
Show HN: Bosslog – The Note App for Managers - anthonygarvan
https://bosslog.app
======
jakobegger
I'm a sucker for landing pages that are actually live product demos. Very well
done.

The search function is also excellent. (minor issue: on iPhone, after clicking
a search result, sometimes the keyboard overlaps the result)

Also, the name, while corny, makes me feel really important :)

Edit: So I just tried to sign in, and it looks like I need a Google account :(

~~~
anthonygarvan
Thanks Jake! Oh no! I'll consider adding more auth options in the future
:womp-womp:

